# AVET SX 5.0 Reel



## Scooter (Mar 6, 2005)

Gold AVET SX 5.0. Static magged and bearings have TG’s Rocket Fuel Liquid Grease. Currently/recently respooled with about 220 yards Suffix Tritanium Plus 17 pound mono over 20 pound PowerPro. Reel is in fantastic condition as I am meticulous about care are and use. 

$140 

View attachment 57541
View attachment 57543
View attachment 57545


----------



## Scooter (Mar 6, 2005)

Reel sold. Please close thread!


----------

